# elephant ear standard



## Plakatmasta (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey I'd like to know what the show standard of ee fins is and how would you get these and maintain them.


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

Plakatmasta said:


> Hey I'd like to know what the show standard of ee fins is and how would you get these and maintain them.


This is the IBC standard for Big pectorals. hope its ok I just cut and paste it. 

Ventral fins: As in other show bettas.
Dorsal fin: As in other show bettas.
Caudal fin: As in other show bettas.
Pectoral Fins: The pectoral fins should be in balance and equal in size. Big and round is desirable. However, pectoral fins with minor protruding rays are not considered a fault. The length should extend to 1/2 of the body length. Top view is strongly recommended.
Pictures by Bobby Chua
Big Pectorals - Form & Finnage Faults
Pectoral fins - less than ½ of the body length (minor fault)
Pectoral fins - uneven outer edge (minor fault)
Pectoral fins - less than 1/3 of the body length (major fault)
Pectoral fins- irregular shape (major fault)
Pectoral fins - unbalance shape (major fault) 
Pectoral fins- Long but not broad (major fault)
Pectoral fins - more than 2/3 body length (major fault)
Pectoral fins - unequal size, size difference less than 1/3 at one side to another (major fault)
Pectoral fins - unequal size, size difference of 1/3 at one side to another (severe fault)
Pectoral fins - unequal size, size difference of 1/2 at one side to another (disqualifying fault)
Specimen of irregular shaped pectoral fins
ALL OTHER APPRORIATE GENERAL FAULTS APPLY


----------



## Plakatmasta (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks heaps that will help alot when i select my breeding stock


----------



## panthers24 (Dec 31, 2013)

If the only bettas that were ever breed were to these standards would almost all bettas meet these show standards?


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

panthers24 said:


> If the only bettas that were ever breed were to these standards would almost all bettas meet these show standards?


Not really sure what you mean. If you breed 2 "show fish" together yes most of your spawn will be high quality you can still get some not so perfect fish. Not all your high quality fish will be show fish. They might meet some of the standards but not all perfectly.


----------



## panthers24 (Dec 31, 2013)

That was what I meant. I don't always put my thoughts into words very well. 

Thanks for responding I was curious


----------

